# Mercury 2004: Reduzierhülse raus und Sitzrohr ausreiben - wie?



## Eisenfaust (9. Januar 2009)

Hallo.
Schon vor einiger Zeit hatte ich hier bezgl. Entfernung der Reduzierhülse und ausreiben des Sitzrohres eines BW Mercury von 2004 geschrieben, ich will das Thema aber nochmals aufkommen lassen.

Also: mein 2004er Mercury hat noch eine Reduzierhülse. Diese soll raus, das Sitzrohr soll ausgerieben werden. Meine Primärfragen:

b) wie bekommt man die Hülse gefahrlos aus dem Rahmen, ohne selbigen beschädigen zu müssen?

a) Kann man das Sitzrohr auf 31,6 mm Innendurchmesser ausreiben (lassen)?

c) wie groß ist der Aufwand des Ausreibens? Ich habe keine Ahnung, mein Hobel ist komplett aufgebaut und ich möchte, wenn ich zu einem Händler marschiere, das Bike nicht demontieren - bis auf den Sattel. Seit ich in Berlin lebe, bin ich eher vorsichtig geworden, was Händler betrifft, weshalb ich mich freuen würde, wenn sich jemand in diesem Moloch auskennen würde.

Ich Danke im voraus für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## greg_mtk (9. Januar 2009)

b) sofern sie mit ordentlich fett montiert wurde klappt das mit ner zange. wenn sie fest gebacken ist... 

a) "Theoretisch ist das Ausreiben des Sitzrohres möglich. Der Garantieanspruch verfällt aber in jedem Fall, sobald am Rahmen etwas verändert wird, erklärt Manfred Otto von EFBe Prüftechnik. Das Sitzrohr sollte aber nicht unnötigerweise mehr als 0,1 mm ausgerieben werden, damit die Stabilität erhalten bleibt. Wenn überhaupt, ist das eine Sache für den Händler: Er muss vorab beurteilen, ob das Ausreiben des Sitzrohrs aus Stabilitätsgründen überhaupt machbar ist. Außerdem gibts beim Händler in der Regel einen Gewährleistungsanspruch auf diese schwierige Arbeit. Die unkompliziertere und sicherere Lösung ist aber, sich eine passende Sattelstütze zu besorgen."

Quelle: www.mountainbike-magazin.de

c) ne reibahle, n bissl öl und ne geübte hand (oder talent *g*). gehört zu den arbeiten die man besser von nem profi machen lassen sollte, wenn man's ohnehin nur einmal macht. wär jammerschade um den rahmen wenn da was schief geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisenfaust (9. Januar 2009)

@greg_mtk:
Danke für Deine Antwort. Zu Deiner Antwort auf a): Bergwerk muß die Sitzrohre doch auch irgendwie ausreiben, ich glaube kaum, daß die Innendurchmesser nach Rahmenbau exakt 31,6 mm im Durchmesser messen. Ich will ja kein bereits ausgeriebenes Innenrohr auf weitere Maße aufweiten. Manche Bergwerker haben mal geschrieben, daß sie einfach die Hülse herausgezogen haben und die neue Stütze dann einfach hineingesetzt haben - und es ging. 

Nun ja, ich denke, ich werde mich mal in dieser Mountainbike-feindlichen Großstadt auf die Suche nach einem vertrauenswürdigen Händler machen. 

Danke schön.


----------



## SLichti (9. Januar 2009)

@Eisenfaust
Das Sitzrohr hat bereits die 31,6 mm, ein Nachreiben würde ich in jedem Fall aber empfehlen! Und: Garantie erlischt NICHT!

Ich kenne mich bei den Berliner Händlern zwar nicht aus, aber eine Reibahle auf gängige Durchmesser sollte jeder haben.

Das Rad muß nicht zerelgt werden, das geht so. Die Hülse ist nicht verklebt, wahrscheinlich etwas "festgebacken", aber raus bekommst Du die schon mit Zange, Schraubenzieher oder zwei Speichen die du zum gegenhalten verwendest. Wenn alles nichts hilft geht das auch mit einer kurzen Reibahle mit 27,2 mm. Einfach durchreiben, unten verkanten und mit einem Ruck raus.

Unter Umständen passt die 31,6er Stütze bereits auch ohne ausreiben?! Einfach mal mit einer älteren, bereits verkratzten Stütze probieren.

Der Händler sollte für die Arbeit übrigens nicht länger als max. 10 min. benötigen (bei uns zumindest in der Wekstatt ist das so.. ). Nach dem ausreiben wäre es perfekt, wenn man noch mal mit der Bohrmaschine und einer entsprechend passenden Rund-Drahtbürste durchfährt. Danach Späne aus dem Rahmen schütteln, sauber machen, neu fetten 31,6er rein. Fertig.

rideOn
Stefan


----------



## Joscha (10. Januar 2009)

zum thema nachreiben ja oder nein...

ich hatte es auch ohne nachreiben probiert mit dem ergebniss das die neue stütze fest saß.

-> es musste nachgerieben werden damit die stütze überhaupt reingeht.

da bergwerk es nirgends verbietet eine 31,6er stütze zufahren blieb mir also nichts weiteres über als etwas nachzureiben (und die ~schlampige arbeit nachzubessern lassen). Ob da nun die garantie flöten geht oder nicht denke darüber kann man sich streiten, und übers nachweisen wollen wir garnicht erst reden


----------



## greg_mtk (10. Januar 2009)

Eisenfaust schrieb:


> @greg_mtk:
> Zu Deiner Antwort auf a): Bergwerk muß die Sitzrohre doch auch irgendwie ausreiben


vielleicht spart man sich diesen vorgang aber auch durch die verwendung der hülse. meine sattelstütze knarzt ganz gern mal wenn nicht mehr genug fett zwischen sitzrohr und hülse ist. so ganz zylindrisch scheint das rohr also nicht zu sein


----------



## chris84 (10. Januar 2009)

sich mit der Hülse das Ausreiben zu ersparen ist ein schuss von hinten ins Knie! 

zu dem Thema hab ich mich vor langer Zeit aber hier schonmal ausgelassen. 
Ich hatte mir damals mit einer Gewindestange, einer Ovalen Unterlagescheibe und einem schlaggewicht einen Auszieher gebaut... 

Das Sitzrohr muss IMMER ausgerieben werden, da nach dem Schweißen innen ein Wulst entsteht. Der muss weg, sonst gibts keine Ruhe!

mit dem Ausreiben wird der Innendurchmesser des Rohres nicht vergrößert, es wird lediglich Farbe und dieser Wulst entfernt. 
Ein gute Bike-Händler hat dafür eine spezielle Fräse, damit ist das ganze eine Sache von nichtmal 5min. Funktioniert ähnlich wie tretlager ausfräsen, ist absolut glatt innen und sauber und exakt passend. 

Eigentlich sollte das jeder Bike-Hersteller vor Auslieferung seiner Rahmen machen, egal ob mit Hülse oder ohne... Ich hoffe dass Bergwerk das in Zukunft auch so handhabt...


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (10. Januar 2009)

chris84 schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte das jeder Bike-Hersteller vor Auslieferung seiner Rahmen machen, egal ob mit Hülse oder ohne... Ich hoffe dass Bergwerk das in Zukunft auch so handhabt...



seit 10/2007 wird definitiv jeder Bergwerk Rahmen der als Rahmen oder Komplettrad verkauft wurde von unserem Service Support nachbearbeitet. Hierbei werden alle erforderlichen Arbeiten wie Steuerrohr und Bremsaufnahme planfräsen, Tretlagergewinde nachschneiden, Sitzrohr ausreiben etc. nachbearbeitet ! Wie diese, meiner Meinung nach zur Qualitätsicherung zwingend erforderlichen Arbeiten vor dieser Zeit praktiziert wurden, kann ich leider nicht beurteilen !


----------



## chris84 (10. Januar 2009)

RK @ BERGWERK schrieb:


> seit 10/2007 wird definitiv jeder Bergwerk Rahmen der als Rahmen oder Komplettrad verkauft wurde von unserem Service Support nachbearbeitet. Hierbei werden alle erforderlichen Arbeiten wie Steuerrohr und Bremsaufnahme planfräsen, Tretlagergewinde nachschneiden, Sitzrohr ausreiben etc. nachbearbeitet ! Wie diese, meiner Meinung nach zur Qualitätsicherung zwingend erforderlichen Arbeiten vor dieser Zeit praktiziert wurden, kann ich leider nicht beurteilen !


----------



## Eisenfaust (11. Januar 2009)

RK @ BERGWERK schrieb:


> seit 10/2007 wird definitiv jeder Bergwerk Rahmen der als Rahmen oder Komplettrad verkauft wurde von unserem Service Support nachbearbeitet. Hierbei werden alle erforderlichen Arbeiten wie Steuerrohr und Bremsaufnahme planfräsen, Tretlagergewinde nachschneiden, Sitzrohr ausreiben etc. nachbearbeitet ! Wie diese, meiner Meinung nach zur Qualitätsicherung zwingend erforderlichen Arbeiten vor dieser Zeit praktiziert wurden, kann ich leider nicht beurteilen !



Bergwerk hat vor der Entscheidung, 31,6 mm Sattelstützen einzustezen, eben besagte Reduzierhülse verwendet - diese Hülse erfüllte für eine Weile ihren Zweck und erfordert am Sitzrohr eben nur Arbeiten, die zum Einpassen der Hülse nötig sind. Ich glaube mehr kann man nicht verlangen und bevor dieser 'Fred' in die falsche richtung tendiert, will ich klarstellen, daß ich nicht kritisiere, daß der Rest 'hinter' der Reduzierhülse nicht bearbeitet scheint. Ich miöchte die Hülse los werden. Das aus diversen Gründen.

Mein jetziger Sitzpfosten ist mir zu dünn und zu flexibel (Ritchey WCS, altes Modell mit aufgeflanschtem silbernen Kopf zur Sattelbefestigung). Zudem knarzt die Hülse, wenn nicht mit hoher Kraft die Klemme zugezogen wird.
Knarzen der Hülse, optische Gründe und nicht zuletzt das Versagen einiger guter Klemmen mit der Hülse (Syntace Klemmung geht nicht!) veranlassen mich zu einer Änderung. Ich glaube, daß diesen Schritt viele meiner Bergwerk-fahrenden Kollegen schon vor drei Jahren gegangen sind - zumindest als es in diesem Forum noch etwas 'lauter' war. 

Ich werde dieses 'Projekt' mal in Angriff nehmen. Ich freue mich schon richtig darauf, endlich ein vollwertiges 'Männerfahrrad' haben zu dürfen - mit einer dicken Sitzstange. Dieses dünne Ding erinnert mehr an ein Rennrad. Zwar dämpft die dünnere Sattelstütze durch ihre Flexur, aber genau das will ich weghaben - Hradtail ist nun mal Hardtail.

Vielen Dank für Eure Beiträge.


----------



## wap (13. Januar 2009)

Habe einen 2002er Rahmen und auch lange über die Hülse und das temporäre Knarzen/ die rutschende Stütze geschimpft. Dann mal in einen Schnellspanner von Hope investiert und seitdem ist Ruhe. Der hat ordentlich Kraft und lässt sich trotzdem leicht schließen.
Allerdings finde ich das Design mit 31,6er Stütze auch schicker...

Grüße
wap


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

